# Examples of 9w8s and 8w9s



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Those two E-types always struck me as the most peculiar because they seem to have the greatest contrast in personality characteristics. One is generally aggressive and tough, the other mild and passive. I'm trying to think of examples to better cement the type in my mind. I think the following might apply:

9w8:
Certain military generals like Erwin Rommel might fit this category. He seemed somewhat laid back and demanded fair treatment for POWs, but was aggressive in commanding the battlefield. He ignored Hitlers orders to kill Jews, etc. and was eventually killed by Hitler for his unwillingness to commit such atrocities.

Sandman in Spiderman. He just wants to save his daughter, but will go into asshole mode if you get in his way. The meek behavior he seems to show towards his ex-wife seems 9ish to me. 

8w9: 
The Incredible Hulk? He doesn't have the ambition and sensory-seeking nature of a 7, seems to go into all out "kill mode" and then suddenly peaces out and disappears into the background until he gets pissed off again.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Bruce Banner's a 9w8 with Hulk being an 8w9. Maybe not, but it's so much more fun thinking of him that way.

Here's the best examples I could find. They come closest. 

9w8:
(Nick Offerman)





-
8w9:
(Frank Sinatra. Don Rickles might be an 8w7 or 7w8)





EDIT: I'm mostly sure I'm a 9w8 and I have the weird laugh Nick does in the video, so yeah.:tongue: I would say the difference between a 9w8 and 8w9 is that the 9w8 seems more inside their head, and are giving you permission to enter and engage in conversation, and will close gates soon. The 8w9 is more active and energized. It'd be very hard to make out the difference in small talk though.

You're an 8w9, aren't you, @maust? Help out.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Deadmanrising I think Offerman is an integrated 6w5.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Deadmanrising I think Offerman is an integrated 6w5.


I behave like he does in the video, and I doubt I'm integrated.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Deadmanrising said:


> I behave like he does in the video, and I doubt I'm integrated.


Is that really your best reason? Behavior from a talk show video?


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Is that really your best reason? Behavior from a talk show video?


No, I have tons of others. I just said that right now.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @Deadmanrising I think Offerman is an integrated 6w5.


Why?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, *Nick **Offerman* is a *6w5*. He's skeptical, cynical, all of his energy is centered around his head, his_ 'crazy intense eyes'._ He's wary, cautious. He gets type-cast as the paranoid skeptic, often instigating conflict, to prove the point that you should never trust anyone but yourself.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm an 8w9 so idk, depends on what you want to know about it.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> You're an 8w9, aren't you, @maust? Help out.


Lol idk, here 

http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-forum-challenger/79033-video-examples-8s.html

I'm awful at enneagram typing, sorry.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

9w8:
The Hulk
Josh Homme (Queens of the Stone Age)
Jimi Hendrix
Slash
Mystique (X-men)


8w9: 
Johnny Cash
Martin Luther King, Jr
Glenn Danzig (Danzig)
The Hound (Game of Thrones)


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

*Clint Eastwood - 8w9*

Interview begins at 3:30 in.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

OfTheEarth said:


> *Clint Eastwood - 8w9*


I agree; ISTP 8w9.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I agree; ISTP 8w9.


Yeh, my ex-wife was so much like him it's scary.


----------

